# AASHTO 7th Edition PE/SE Version, Promotion code?



## PowerStroke79_PE (Sep 29, 2017)

Are there any promotion codes available in ordering this reference? I see at checkout there is an option for promotion codes, I am not a member, and I was hoping maybe someone might have one. I will only be using this Reference for the PE exam. I have used EET notes in the past and not purchased this reference, but at this point because I am not registered to Depth class of EET and do not know if notes were updated to 7th edition as NCEES update, I just want to better my odds and review this code. I will end up purchasing it regardless on Monday, but just thought I'd ask. 

Thanks,


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Sep 29, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Are there any promotion codes available in ordering this reference? I see at checkout there is an option for promotion codes, I am not a member, and I was hoping maybe someone might have one. I will only be using this Reference for the PE exam. I have used EET notes in the past and not purchased this reference, but at this point because I am not registered to Depth class of EET and do not know if notes were updated to 7th edition as NCEES update, I just want to better my odds and review this code. I will end up purchasing it regardless on Monday, but just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks,


Promotion Code for Purchasing from AASHTO Book Store.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 2, 2017)

So I ordered the AASHTO 7th Edition PE/SE version of the Code. Gets here Wednesday. Bam, no excuses now!!


----------

